# Foster Parenting



## JML (Oct 18, 2010)

Are there any PB members who are foster parents? If so, what have your experiences been like?


----------



## JML (Oct 19, 2010)

OK. Plan B.

Does anyone know a PB member that has foster children that I can private message to ask about their experiences?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 19, 2010)

John, if you check the Adoption Prayer thread, you may find a few folks who can help you...


----------



## JML (Oct 19, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> John, if you check the Adoption Prayer thread, you may find a few folks who can help you...


 
Thank you very much. That will help me out a good bit.


----------

